# Kubic



## melmager (21. November 2019)

Suse bietet ja ein eignes OS für Container (Caas) an - und unter andrem gibt es dort Kubernetes
ich bin ehrlich ich verstehe noch nicht den Mehrwert von Docker aber egal.

Daher hier meine Verständnisfragen:
Kann sich eine Node selbst ein join machen und wichtiger selbst auch den Cluster verlassen ? denn quit / exit habe ich nicht gefunden als option bei kubeadm
kann überhaupt ein Container fest zu einem Node zugeordnet werden oder ist das ganze eher ein "Lastverteilungs Dings" 

Und da ja alles in einem Container ist:
habe ich dann ein Container für die KDE oberfläche und einen für WINE oder ist alles was KDE ist (plus den Anwendungen) ein Container ?
Und wenn ein Container keine Daten speichert wie geht das mit einer Datenbank - Ich vestehe ja das der SQL Server ein container ist aber wo landen dann die daten
ich muss doch irgendwo was speichern können (dauerhaft)

ps : ich gehe davon aus das ich jede menge falsch verstehe :-(


----------



## zerix (21. November 2019)

Hallo, 

Docker ist nicht schlecht, wenn du mal schnell etwas testen möchtest. Beispielsweise, du hast ein Arch Linux bei dir installiert und möchtest mal schnell was bei ubuntu testen. Mit Docker ist das innerhalb von ein paar Minuten (<5) möglich. 
Es ist aber vor allem von Vorteil, wenn du beispielsweise irgendwelche Services bereitstellen möchtest. Ich habe beispielsweise auf meinem Server Email, Web, Gitlab und Jabber laufen. Die ganzen Services sind in  Dockercontainer gepackt. Ein Vorteil ist beispielsweise, dass wenn eine Schwachstelle besteht und diese ausgenutzt wird, landet der Angreifer nicht auf meinem Host und kann die anderen Dienste direkt übernehmen, sondern steckt im Docker-Container fest.  Weiterhin, kann ich einfach meine Dockerfiles und docker-compose.yaml files nehmen und auf einen anderen Server packen und die Dienste laufen innerhalb weniger Minuten wieder vollständig.
Ein Desktop System in Container zu packen ist meiner Meinung nach weniger sinnvoll. 

Was Datenbanken angeht sollte man die Daten auf dem Host speichern. Man kann Ordner vom Hostsystem in den Container mappen, als beliebiges Verzeichnis. So mappt man dann ein Verzeichnis des Hosts als /var/lib/mysql im Container. So werden die Daten auf dem Host und nicht im Container gespeichert. 


Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------

